# wrapped backstraps



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

well i tried a new way to make some backstraps and they turned out delicious, the recipe was inspired by a fellow michigan sportsman but i did some tweaking and added a few things and man did they turn out great i'll see if i can get some pics downloaded and give a step by step


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

i took a backstrap and cut it in half, i then put a slit running the length of it, then i put them in a marinade that i made and soaked them for a day and a half, next i took them out and filled the slit with seasonings and onions,









i then covered that with a slice of bacon and wrapped the entire strap in bacon


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

i then held the entire thing together with toothpicks and put them on a hot grill to sear the outside









i then took them off the grill and put them on some aluminum foil and sprinkled them with a little more marinade
















i then wrapped them up tight and threw them back on the grill for a while


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

the one on the right isn't as tight as the one on the left because i cut it open to check to see if it was down they turned out excellant









it may look a little overcooked or dry but it definitely was not, you can really see the onions in this one








even the wife loved em


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

I always do this with my tenderloins. I also add peppers.


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

looks amazing. I am going to have to attempt this during muzzle loader.


----------

